# brake life



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is it normal to go through a set of brakes in under 10,000 miles? lol, cause i definitely went through a front set of pads that quick. the old pads got so hot, the shims were welded to the pads. just put new pads on yesterday, and got a lifetime warranty on them? how do you get a lifetime warranty on brakes, if they dont last for a lifetime? lol, it puzzled the hell outta me


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

you take them back to wher eyou bought them.. when they are almost gone, and be liek "what is this garbage" "these brakepads are already worn!?" "i want to exchange these for a new set with my lifetime warranty"..


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *you take them back to wher eyou bought them.. when they are almost gone, and be liek "what is this garbage" "these brakepads are already worn!?" "i want to exchange these for a new set with my lifetime warranty".. *


 LOL, that's what i did with my autozone pads. They were shot after about 2 years of use, got a new set FREE. Can't beat a lifetime warranty...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you drive your brakes that hard and they get that hot frequently get a pad designed for higher temperatures.

Seth


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I've burned through 4 sets of NAPA lifetime pads, all free. Gotta love it.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

brake pads are going to wear out nothing anyone can do about that. the lifetime warrenty is so you CAN come back and get a new set free, and so the shop can tell you something else is wrong with your car to get more money. lol

my last car had lifetime oil changes at a local tire shop, they pissed me off one time and i never went back, oil was porb crap though.


----------

